# Curly Girl Method?



## naturallyfab (May 14, 2011)

Hey y'all! I have wavy hair, and I picked up this book called Curly Girl, hoping to find some tips for helping my hair. If you're unaware, this is the book that advocates using a sulfate free shampoo (or none at all depending on how tight your curls are). I haven't tried this yet, and I'm fairly nervous to, because of the transition period. Has anyone tried this? Did it work for you?


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

i have not tried this kind of shampoo but hopefully somebody will come along soon who has!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 21, 2011)

Well among the black natural hair movement using a sulfate free shampoo HIGHLY advocated. As is cowashing(washing your hair with conditioner). Devachan is a salon based in NYC that says if you have curls of any kind you should NOT be using sulfate shampoos. The claim is that sulfate shampoos STRIP the hair of needed moisture. They have a corresponding line readily available at Ulta, Ricky's and online called Deva Curl.  Usually curly hair is also dry hair, Dry hair can become frizzy hair and no one wants that. As a curly headed girl I use a sulfate shampoo only when my hair is full of product. I find that it gets the buildup out better than non sulfate shampoos. This changing however. There are more and more companies introducing non sulfate product lines. Tressame, Loreal, Organix are just a few that I've used. Do your research. However the best way to find out what will work for you is trail and error.


  	PS. I just checked the Devachan website and they are offering the curly girl book for sale as well.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 18, 2011)

I personally find the no sulfates shampoo experience overrated. I DO, however, co(nditioner) wash, and That's fine. Sulfate free shampoos are the pits on my hair, and frankly, strip my hair more than any sulfate shampoo has. I do use my sulfate shampoos  as needed if I've used a lot of product.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a Curly Girl myself. I only ever washed my hair every other day -- I eased myself into CG by co-washing with Suave condish and shampooing every 3rd wash. Eventually I stopped pooing altogether, and four years down the road, I'm back to a 3:1 co-wash and sulfate-free shampoo routine. Outside of removing sulfates from your hair diet, the other main point about CG is to use products without any silicone or water-insoluble ingredients in them (mineral oil, beeswax, cyclopentasiloxane, and anything that ends in -cone), so that they can be washed away without detergent-based shampoos.

  	The transition period was not bad all and I saw results almost immediately. Head over to naturallycurly.com for product recommendations and support (Devacurl stuff is gross, IMO). I think the forum ladies named a product application technique after me...

  	Ever since I've started, not only has my hair looked phenomenal in almost any setting, but I understand my hair much better and know how to give it what it wants. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll also add that my favorite gentle shampoo for years (and many non-curlies will also agree with me) is Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo, available online at CurlMart and Amazon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2011)

mysteryflavored said:


> I'll also add that my favorite gentle shampoo for years (and many non-curlies will also agree with me) is Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo, available online at CurlMart and Amazon.


 
	I've been wanting to try this Shampoo. However like most newly curly girls I'm a bit of  Product Junkie. I've made a commitment to using what I have on hand before I purchase another thing.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 19, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've been wanting to try this Shampoo. However like most newly curly girls I'm a bit of  Product Junkie. I've made a commitment to using what I have on hand before I purchase another thing.


	It's not the *most* gentle poo I've found, but it's definitely nice for curlies who don't want their hair to be weighed down. For a MUCH gentler shampoo, I use Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curling Control Shampoo. It's extremely moisturizing and pretty detangling for a shampoo, but as a 3a/b girl, I can't use it too often. I get it from Walgreen's.

  	The Elucence is $6 for 10oz ($12 for a liter), and the SheaMoisture is $10 for 12oz. Pretty good deals, considering the quality and the fact that you only need a tiny bit to get the job done.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 3, 2011)

I find that the Mizani True Textures line for natural/curly hair has worked for me better than any other I've tried.  Their sulfate free shampoo (Curl Balance) and Cleansing Cream do a really effective job and are very gentle on my curly hair.  I keep trying every line for curly hair that comes down the line and always end up back with True Textures.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 4, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I find that the Mizani True Textures line for natural/curly hair has worked for me better than any other I've tried.  Their sulfate free shampoo (Curl Balance) and Cleansing Cream do a really effective job and are very gentle on my curly hair.  I keep trying every line for curly hair that comes down the line and always end up back with True Textures.


 
	I skipped the Mizani True Textures for the Design Essentials Natural. I have it but I've not used it yet. Like I said before this is purely trial and error for me. Right now I think I've found my favorite in shower conditioner for detangling. Its Herbal Essenses Hello Hydration. I've run out and used a few things I've already had under the sink. So far the HE is my favorite. However I've got tons more to go through before I make up my mind.


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 4, 2011)

i haven't really seen a difference between regular and sulfate free shampoo on my hair. right now i am using Wen (i have a ton to go through) and it's okay, but i don't get the hype. i guess it's doing well with my hair. I just don't see the difference between this and just using a conditioner from the drugstore. Maybe with more time.

  	for me it's more about what i use after i wash my hair. right now i'm liking the combo of lush's R&B and Ouidad's heat and humidity gel. the bumble and bumble curl creme was ok too, i'm just fickle i suppose. (and easily distracted by new hair stuff, hee!)


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 4, 2011)

Dilli, I bought all of the products in the DesignEssentials Natural line, except the curl stretch (haven't found one that works for me yet) about a month ago and didn't like any of them!  The only thing I liked was the *smell* of the curl cream, smells exactly like cake frosting!  I also tried the newest leave-in they offer (which I think is part of their regular line) and found it to be way perfumey.  The Design Essentials products didn't leave my hair feeling moisurized at all.  I went right back to Mizani.




DILLIGAF said:


> I skipped the Mizani True Textures for the Design Essentials Natural. I have it but I've not used it yet. Like I said before this is purely trial and error for me. Right now I think I've found my favorite in shower conditioner for detangling. Its Herbal Essenses Hello Hydration. I've run out and used a few things I've already had under the sink. So far the HE is my favorite. However I've got tons more to go through before I make up my mind.


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 4, 2011)

If you guys are looking for a smoothing agent, Organix came out with a moroccan/argan oil that's amazing


----------

